# Aurora MM to Faller track compatibility?



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Is the old Aurora MM track, with the 2 metal pins and clips, compatible to be joined with Faller track?
Anyone tried this?
They are different color is an obvious difference, but seem to share the joining method, but likely the dimensions are off?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

christos_s said:


> Is the old Aurora MM track, with the 2 metal pins and clips, compatible to be joined with Faller track?
> Anyone tried this?
> They are different color is an obvious difference, but seem to share the joining method, but likely the dimensions are off?
> [/QUOTE
> Well, maybe. There is a piece of track that Atlas sold to connect MM track to Atlas track. I have heard ( but not confirmed ) that Atlas and Faller track are compatible and use the same type of joiners. That may open the door to connect MM track to Faller track with the Atlas adapter section. That's the only idea that i have...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Normally I would check the Model Motorist site to check on the style of connections that various makers used, but that site is down right now. I believe that all set type HO track has the same width and lane spacing, the difference is the system that is used to lock the sections together. In some cases adapters are available. In some cases you might need two sets of adapters. If you get desperate you might be able to remove the connectors and butt the two makes together. You might have to add some jumpers and fill in some holes.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The Model Motorist site lapsed after the original owner died, someone is taking it over however. In the mean time I was able to look at the connection style by going to Wayback Machine. Faller seems to use the same connections as Atlas track did. Aurora Model Motoring track is different.
Faller









Atlas









Model Motoring









At one time MM to Atlas adapter sections were available.


----------

